# Delivering a kid after the afterbirth?



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Hi, my doe delivered triplets this morning and via bouncing I swear I feel another kid. However, she just finished passing the afterbirth and I haven't seen any real contractions for about an hour and a half. She is also up and eating and drinking. She seems done, but I swear I feel another kid... I don't want to go in if it's not warranted, but don't want to cause trouble by not. What to do? Any thoughts! Help! Thanks!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I really think your doe is done. People say that if you feel a hard lump upon bouncing its another kid, but all my goats have a semi hard lump in their stomachs whether pregnant or not. I assume its a bodily organ. If she passed the placenta, isn't pushing or acting as if she is in pain and has a healthy appetite, you are in the clear. Congrats!


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Well she definitely has a good appetite and seems to be fine. I guess I'll just keep an eye on her and hope she is done. I had read that if you feel something hard it's a kid, but it sure doesn't seem to be true... I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

There can be more than one placental sac. It is not common but possible. If you really think there is another kid not would be the time to check; before she starts to close. She could be done and no more kids. :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are worried about it and she is still open..wash up and go in and check...
be sure... to put a bolus up there... after you are done.... :hug:


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Well, I think I was just feeling organs or something because she definitely seems done. She has a better appetite then she has had in a couple weeks and seems to be totally comfortable. I didn't go in, but I feel comfortable that she is OK. Thanks for the support. I'll post some pictures in the birth announcement section in a minute. Thanks again!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb: Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds like she's finished. But never hurts to keep an eye on her for unusual behavior. :thumb:


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Just wanted to let everybody know that the doe is doing great and I'm sure she was done. I must have just been feeling muscle or something. Thanks again for all the support!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good to hear! :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem ...anytime.... glad she is OK.. :thumb: :hi5: :hug:


----------

